# Laminated Baltic Birch Benchtop



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm thinking about ripping Baltic birch ply into strips, turning them on edge and laminating them for a bench top. Anybody been there and done that? Thanks


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

Why would you want to have them on edge ? If you're going to make a top of birch ply then just lay it on top of each other flat. Since plywood has alternating grains you're not going to be gaining anything by having it on edge. You'd also pretty much need to use a router sled to flatten an edge ply top since it would behave horribly with hand planes or a powered planer.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't do that because the glue in ply kills sharp tools. A torsion box out ply if I had ply on hand. Maybe.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Htown,

Here's a Desk top blog you may want to look at. I'm certain that Mark would answer a couple questions you might have, if you send him a P.M.

http://lumberjocks.com/MarkTheFiddler/blog/43522

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope never done it and can't figure out what I would gain from it. As others have said just use multiple layers of plywood or a torsion box. I don't think a torsion box would handle bench dogs well.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't done it. I'm sure it would make an awesome bench top but insanely expensive depending on how thick you make it. Using an LVL beam would give a similar look but more reasonable in price and a lot less glue ups.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you want to use plywood, check out Shipwright's V8 bench for a good way to use plywood and still
have a good looking wood surface.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Have not done it but am sure it will look great. Seems to remember someone here made a nice looking box with that method but cannot find it right now.
Let us know how it ends!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Wouldn't suggest it. Like fridge said, plywood glue is brutal on tools. Just ask my jointer knives.

I really think when the time comes for to build THE BENCH for my shop, I will buy prelaminated maple butcher block. It isn't that expensive, especially when you consider the time and effort that goes into milling and gluing up a bench top. Lots of cabinet shops will do it for cheap as well. I think benchtops are one of the few things that are permissible for the self respecting woodworker to outsource. It is lots of menial work for a big flat rectangle of wood.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Not hard enough/too porous. I wouldn't use LVL for the same reason.

Mykos is correct. the Birch ply will be better flat.

Laminate a couple layers of MDF and 3/4 Birch ply and you'll have a fairly decent top.

I think one of the cheapest and pretty good tops is 2-3/4 MDF with a 1/4" hardboard glued on edged with a hardwood.

Torsion box is OK, too.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you wanted to laminate a top from strips, I would use solid wood, not plywood. In effect a butcher block.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

One of the dumber ideas on a site that's no stranger to dumb ideas.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree on going with the traditional laminated wood, not plywood.

One issue is just what you mean by Baltic birch plywood. I recently bought several pieces from a local big box for a small shelf cabinet project. Nice finish on one side, not quite so nice on the reverse. I cut the requisite pieces and found that one had a major void in the ply layer just under the veneer face. Ended up right on an edge and revealed itself before I incorporated it into the finished project. Had to go back for another piece.

I should have taken the road trip to my usual supplier. I compared some leftover pieces of their Baltic Birch ply to the local supply. Eleven plies versus seven in 1/2" plywood. Much thicker surface veneer as well. You get what you pay for.

Other that the comments about glue being tough on tools, I think that the "good" Baltic birch ply I have would actually finish out quite nicely on edge. The "big box" Baltic birch would not be so nice. I have used the better quality plywood for many items such as table saw jigs and it is amazing. Dead flat, stable, etc.


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

All, Thanks for the posts. I hadn't considered the wear on planes and such. Perhaps I'll save this idea and put it towards the wife's kitchen island with the right finish. I'm able to get BB in 3B grade without voids at a reasonable price and I like the look that it creates. I'll try a sample and see how it fares through the drum sander and table saw.

GrandPa Len, Thanks for turning me onto Mark's desk, that is the look I'm after.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

The Red BORG just turned on a sale for butcher block counter tops.
That would work for a kitchen island as well.
Just increase the supply list.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I second shipwrights bench.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd follow Robert Engel's lead of using multiple layers of sheet goods. I did a slight twist on the MDF/hardboard layering when I put a new work top on my radial arm saw. I bought 1" MDF (heavy!) and minimally tack-glued a cover of melamine-veneered hardboard (white) over it, to give a nice clean, smooth surface, and one that could be replaced. I banded the sandwich of MDF and hardboard with thin oak strips. The original work top was really crappy particle board, so the new top is definitely flatter and smoother.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Why would you want to have them on edge ? If you re going to make a top of birch ply then just lay it on top of each other flat. Since plywood has alternating grains you re not going to be gaining anything by having it on edge.
> 
> - Mykos


You do gain a tremendous amount of strength by placing\laminating plywood on edge. It will not bow.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's a link to my bench suggested a couple of times above.
It's all plywood.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I agree on going with the traditional laminated wood, not plywood.
> 
> One issue is just what you mean by Baltic birch plywood. I recently bought several pieces from a local big box for a small shelf cabinet project. Nice finish on one side, not quite so nice on the reverse. I cut the requisite pieces and found that one had a major void in the ply layer just under the veneer face. Ended up right on an edge and revealed itself before I incorporated it into the finished project. Had to go back for another piece.
> 
> ...


The "Baltic birch" from the big box stores is not Baltic birch, but a North American Birch.True Baltic Birch comes in 1525×1525 mm sheets and in metric thickness. It comes from a number of Baltic countries, including Finland and Russia.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> -
> 
> The "Baltic birch" from the big box stores is not Baltic birch, but a North American Birch.True Baltic Birch comes in 1525×1525 mm sheets and in metric thickness. It comes from a number of Baltic countries, including Finland and Russia.
> 
> - MrRon


Agreed on the countries of origin. I usually get mine at Johnson's Lumber in Charlotte, MI. They list their ply as coming from Russia. It is the 5' X 5' sheets as you indicated, but they also have it in 4' X 8's. Great stuff to work with.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe your better off and money ahead to use SYP. Its heavier and you can hand plane it when your ready. As for sanding the ply, if your doing a face it will be gone in one pass. If your looking for less cost, compsre the total bd ft cost of each. SYP. and ply for a bench top. Aroud here the SYP is much less.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Howdy Greg,

I love the look of good Baltic Birch laminated side to side. It's a beautiful look. I'm not sure it's right for a workbench. It will be a lot of work to get the ply to be tough as nails and the point about the bench dog cut outs leaves me in a quandary. Will it be tough enough? Will any moisture play hell on the ply?

I'm skeptical about ply, even Baltic birch, being the best choice. It will certainly take a lot more that you may have bargained for. 1/2 inch Baltic birch cut 3/4 thick takes almost 3 to 1 in material.

Best of luck Greg. I'm the bench will be a showstopper no matter what you do.


----------



## HTown (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks again to everyone for the thoughts.


----------

